# معانى اسماء القديسين



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

معانى اسماء القديسين

مريم _معناها مرارة وسيدة ومحبوبة
ميناــ كلمة معناها ثابت أو راسخ أو مكين أو دائم أو باق أو آمين
مرقس ــ معناه مطرقة
كيرلس ــ معناها عزيز أو سيد الشعب
مارينا __ معناها بحراوية أو درة أو جوهرة
ايرينى __ معناها سلام
انطونيوس __ معناها عوض
بولا __ كلمة يونانية معناها صغير أو قليل
انجيلا ــ اسم إيطالى معناه رسيل الرب أو رسول الرب
بيشوى ــ كلمة معناها السامى أو العالى
جرجس ، جاورجي ، جاورجيوس ، جورج ــ أسم بمعنى فلاح
رومانى ـــ كلمة يونانية معناها قوي
ابرام ـــ أبرآم ، أفرآم معناه أب
يوسف ، يوساب ـــ أسم عبري بمعنى يزيد
ابيستيمي =علم و صناعة
اثناسيا= خالدة
اذريانوس=الشخص الذي من أذريا
أغابي=المحبة
أغابيوس= حبيب
أفستاثيوس=مزدهر و ثابت
افنيكي= محبة الظفر
البيس= رجاء
الفثريوس=حر
انذرنيكوس= الرجل المنتصر
أنثيا= نسبة الى كلمة زهرة
ايراكس= صقر
بافلا= تأنيث اسم بولص
بروسذوكيا= أمل
بولخاريا = ذات اليد المعطاءة
بيستوس =تذكير اسم بيستيس
بيستيس = إيمان
ترنديوس = اسم علم لاتيني
تيفورتيوس = اسم علم لاتيني
تيموثاوس = كريم عند الله
ثوماييس = تأنيث اسم توما
ثيوبيستوس = المؤمن بالله
ثيوبيستي = المؤمنة بالله
ثيوذورا = عطية الله
ثيوذولوس = عبد الله​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*روووووعة يا تاسوني 
عندي عشق للاسماء المسيحية و معانيها 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر ​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع حلو خاااااااااااااالص بس كان نفسى الاقى اسم القديس زوسيما القس 
معناه إيه.
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم تاسونى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا جدا جدا جدا

الرب يفرحك​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*



روووووعة يا تاسوني 
عندي عشق للاسماء المسيحية و معانيها 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
وانا كمان

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل​*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

> *موضوع حلو خاااااااااااااالص بس كان نفسى الاقى اسم القديس زوسيما القس
> معناه إيه.
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم تاسونى*​


 
انا دورتلك كتير عل معنى الاسم ده

ملقتش غير قصة حياته وقصته مع القديسة مريم المصرية

ومفيهاش معنى لاسمه

شكرا كتييير لردك الرائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

> فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> شكرا جدا جدا جدا
> 
> الرب يفرحك


 
شكرا ليك جدا 

استاذ نهيسى لردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا دورتلك كتير عل معنى الاسم ده
> 
> ملقتش غير قصة حياته وقصته مع القديسة مريم المصرية
> 
> ...


ميرسى خااااااااالص يا تاسونى ..وانا كمان دورت وما لقيت
خلاص لو لقيت معنى الاسم هضعه فى موضعكم
ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## tasoni queena (13 نوفمبر 2010)

> ميرسى خااااااااالص يا تاسونى ..وانا كمان دورت وما لقيت
> خلاص لو لقيت معنى الاسم هضعه فى موضعكم
> ربنا يبارك تعبكم


 
انا هدور تانى لو لقيته

هحطه وهقوللك على طول
​شكرا ليك كتير​


----------



## kalimooo (14 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات هامة يا تاسوني

جزيل الشكر لكِ


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

> معلومات هامة يا تاسوني
> 
> جزيل الشكر لكِ


 
الشكر لردك الجميل كليمو

ربنا يباركك​​​


----------



## happy angel (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ياقمر موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*



ميرسى ياقمر موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
الشكر لردك الجميل يا مامتى

لردك الجميل

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## rania79 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

تويبك جميل يا حبييتى
ميرسى ليكى


----------

